# Hypnobirthing without classes?



## meemee

I'm planning a home birth and have just bought the hypnobirthing book and attached CD by Marie Mongan and I was wanting to know if anyone has or is planning to do a hypnobirth without going to any actual classes? Personally I would love to do the classes but they're so hugely expensive! Has anyone found it to be effective?
My midwife doesn't carry gas and air with her to homebirths so I'm kind of banking on this helping the pain - fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

I am. There are no classes here so I'm reading the book and then will do the CD exercises when I'm done.


----------



## solitaire89

For what it's worth - I used hypnosis for birth and had a pain free and drug free labour and birth... But I didn't use the Mongan Method and I did attend a class. Having said that, at the class there was a point where the tutor pinched my arm really hard and I felt nothing at all, despite her leaving huge marks where her fingers had been. The other lady on the course said it hurt like hell. The only difference between us was that I'd been using the cd for a while before the course, and she hadn't even read the book, so the cd and book on its own obviously had a huge effect.
HTH :)


----------



## MindUtopia

solitaire89 said:


> For what it's worth - I used hypnosis for birth and had a pain free and drug free labour and birth... But I didn't use the Mongan Method and I did attend a class. Having said that, at the class there was a point where the tutor pinched my arm really hard and I felt nothing at all, despite her leaving huge marks where her fingers had been. The other lady on the course said it hurt like hell. The only difference between us was that I'd been using the cd for a while before the course, and she hadn't even read the book, so the cd and book on its own obviously had a huge effect.
> HTH :)

Just curious what method you were using and how far along where you when you started the CDs and how long had you been practicing before your class? I plan to use Natal Hypnotherapy (similar to Hypnobirthing, but just a different CD/class) primarily because the classes are cheaper and easier to get to. 

To meemee, I think there's no reason to break the bank. Surely, practicing on your own at home is better than doing none at all, and if you are confident in what you're doing and put in the time to really practice, I can't see why it would make much difference. The main benefit I see to doing the class is just so my husband can learn from it to, but surely I could also just buy him a book and make him read it. Plus, it also just forces me to not put off practicing until the last minute, which is something I'd probably do without more structure.


----------



## solitaire89

Hi MindUtopia :) It was Natal Hypnotherapy that I used. I just listened to the pregnancy relaxation from about 12 weeks, it was very sporadic though. A couple of times a week if I was lucky. I didn't really start on the birth prep cd until after I'd done the course. I'd listened to it a couple of times, but nothing of note :) If you need any more info, just yell me :)


----------



## Larkspur

I did the classes and TBH I found them more useful for having my partner understand the whole process and his role in it, and just for motivating me to go through all the exercises etc than because I learned anything extra from the classes. 

It's pretty much all there in the book... but it's really important to get your partner to read it too. Start practicing the exercises as early and often as you can.


----------



## solitaire89

I agree with larkspur. It was great for my oh to get his role down. He found it difficult to read the book. I would say an oh who is onside is a necessity! :)


----------



## meemee

Thanks everyone! I've had my DH read a few bits out of it and he's really supportive so that's awesome! But I'm just going to have to train him up myself because he's not the fastest reader and we're getting low on time :thumbup:
But I can definitely tell that I'm hormonal! He made a joke about something in the book and I just looked at him with death eyes :laugh2:


----------



## chattyB

I've got the natal hypnotherapy CDs and not planning any classes. I have every faith in hypnotherapy and it's really helped me before with stopping smoking etc. hubby is skeptical but I'll give him the "run down" on what to do/not to do as we approach the birth. I'm tempted to print out a sheet of "positive affirmations" and suggestions for him to refer to when labour starts to ramp up (based on what I've practiced with the CDs.


----------



## Feronia

I just bought Hypnobirthing: The Mongan Method with the CD and am going to try it without the class. I read some reviews from people who used this just fine without taking the class, so I'm hoping it will work for me too!


----------



## Tallulah28

Wow, really glad I found this thread.... A friend of mine suggested this to me today and while I totally can't afford to go to a class I think that using the CD's and books will be for me! 

Thank you for sharing your experiences ladies :flower:


----------



## meemee

Also, I found a pdf that has the handouts you get given for classes! I've printed them all out and it's great handy bit of info :) hope it can help some other hypnobirthing-hopefuls out there :flower:
I really hope it works and I promise it's not spam! 
www.babycoach.co.uk/Assets/document...msGtklO1KkxJzB3TA&sig2=P1J719P1CZ-G6V2pHvB0lw


----------



## meemee

And if that doesn't work then just google 'parent handouts hypnobirthing' and it should be the first one that comes up in a 'pdf' format :thumbup:


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for the links to the handouts, meemee! :flower:


----------

